# Does Columbia College Chicago require SAT or ACT



## tlee8us (Jun 28, 2004)

I was wondering if Columbia College Chicago require SAT or ACT scores to get in. I finished high school back in 2002 and never took those tests.


----------



## tlee8us (Jun 28, 2004)

I was wondering if Columbia College Chicago require SAT or ACT scores to get in. I finished high school back in 2002 and never took those tests.


----------



## pinnedowngirl (Jun 29, 2004)

You don't have to be in high school to take those tests.  It would probably be in your best interest to take them, as you will have to take some kind of placement test to be put in certain classes.


----------



## NotaMono (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not sure why you're asking us instead of looking at the application.  Takes less time than typing a message.

And yes, there's still plenty of time to take the SAT's even if you've already graduated High School.

Nota "The answer is C" Mono


----------

